# Thursday Night Thunder



## dhamby123 (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi, guys thought i would post this out there for the guys in or around clemmons/winston salem area .. im gonna try to get some racing going at my local hobby shop in clemmons nc on thursday nights im gonna call it thursday night thunder .. here is what it will be AandHhobbies is proud to present thursday night thunder where AandHhobbies. when every thursday night practice from 6.00 to 7.00 race starts promtly at 7.15... what cars. any xtraction/magnatraction...car rules ..must be in stock formrear wheels and tire may be changed silicone slipons only no wheighted rear wheels . no othere changes may be made.. bodies any xtraction/magnatractin bodies may be used no after market bodies allowed all bodies must retain all stock parts ie wings grills bumpers window glass ext.. race format/time all races will be round robin with 5 minute heats per person.. points system we will run a 5 week point system everyone will recieve a set number of points depending on where they finish every week.cost each race will be 4.00$ awards .. at the end of every 5 week points chase the awards will be as follows 1st place any ho slot car of there choice with a max value of 20.00$ 2nd place 15.00$ gift card to the shop and 3rd place will recieve a 10.00$ gift card to the shop.. if you have any questions please call AandHhobbies at 336-499-4163. i hope to kick this off the first thursday in feb. classes will be added if we get good attendance the class i listed will be very easy to get into and will be low cost for new guys also each lane of the track has a house controller so if you donot have a controller you are covered the track we will be racing on is a small wizzard oval it is 14feet long and around 3 to 4 feet wide thanks and if you have any questions please commit on this thank you race director Danny/ bob


----------



## dhamby123 (Jan 6, 2007)

Well i have a few people coming to race my new class at the shop so looks like we will be running and our first race date will be feb 7th. thanks Danny


----------



## dhamby123 (Jan 6, 2007)

First race date is almost here feb the 7th be there or be square looks like we are gonna have around 4 or 5 racers so far ..


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Danny,
I'll be there to give you a hard time......and to build better cars than yours for new racers!

See you soon my friend,

Bob W.
"Rawafx"
W-S, NC


----------



## dhamby123 (Jan 6, 2007)

haha well hopfully someone from this site lives near and will come out not to much action on here .


----------



## dust696 (Aug 3, 2006)

Im Ready Win Or Loose I Just Want To Race !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dhamby123 (Jan 6, 2007)

i hear ya dusty help me round some people uo on here . i figure if we keep talkin it up we are sure to get a few interested well c you at the shop


----------



## dhamby123 (Jan 6, 2007)

Had a good time tonight guys fun racing with you next week the points series starts up and will run for 5 weeks c you then.


----------



## dhamby123 (Jan 6, 2007)

Guys it was really fun tonight great turn out i hope everone had a good time and congrats to Bob on the big W ill c you guys next week same time same place .. thanks Danny


----------

